# USA Embroidery Supply Offers Stabilizer Specifically Designed For Childrenswear



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

When embroidering on apparel for infants and children, you need a stabilizer that will be soft and comfortable against their skin. USA Embroidery Supply offers EMB 200 for just this purpose. It’s made of super soft melt-blown 100% polypropylene and ensures that the wearer will never know it’s there. It’s embossed with perforated holes for multidirectional stability. It’s also inherently fire retardant. 

EMB 200 is washable and dry-cleanable once the excess is torn away. Excess material may disappear in the dryer or in the dry-cleaning process. It comes in a 1.8-ounce weight and will support low stitch counts on any type of children’s wear fabrics such as jersey, interlock, 100% cotton or cotton/polyester blends. It comes in a 59-inch width by 100-yard rolls or 8 inch by 8 inch precut squares.

All online orders are shipped the same or next business day. Contact USA Embroidery Supply at www.usaembroiderysupply.com; 888-518-6522; 678-540-6336; fax: 706-322-8504; or email: [email protected].


----------

